# Swift Kon Tiki 645 or Swift Voyager 695EL



## schnauzer1

Hi All,

We have narrowed our search down to the two above models as we have gone off the Apache 700SE . I have found two which I am looking at on Wednesday. Both have same mileage of 6,000. The Kon Tiki is an early 2007 and the voyager is a late 2008. Both are £35,995. 

I was just hoping for some advice on which one you would feel is the best option as I have never ownded a Swift before. Also anything to look out for?

Thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## krism

Hi, My first motorhome was a Kon Tiki 645 on an 07 reg which we had for just over for 18months and did just over 10,000 miles, no problems mechanical or habitation,3ltr engine brill! drove great I even towed a Renult Clio with ease. generally got an average of 25mpg at speed around 65mph just under 2000rpm. I only changed it to get a motorhome with a fixed bed. We just got a bit fed up of making the bed up. I also think the Kon Tiki holds its value very good I paid £38,000 in 2008 an got a part exchange value of £41,000.
I know you get more when buy a new motorhome the part ex value is generally not the true value of the motorhome, but as you mention the one your looking at is just over 3years old and still has a re sale value of £36,000. As a lifestye investment I don't think you would go to far wrong with the Kon tiki.
I hope this helps, happy hunting.


----------



## stewartwebr

Hi Martin,

I recently sold my Swift Voyager 695EL it was a 2008 model with 15,000 miles on the clock. I owned the van from new and had no issues what so ever with it. The lay out was excellent for a rear lounged vehicle. The after sales support from Swift is the best in the motorhome industry IMHO.

I am very suprised at the price for the Voyager...is this a private sale?

I sold mine as a part exchange and got 35K for it. The dealer put it up for sale for 40K and sold it within 4 days.

If you do a search for 2008 695EL from dealers you will find they are selling for around the 40K mark. Brownhills have one but to name a few.

I would certainly recommend the Voyager

Good Luck and let us know what you go for

Stewart


----------



## schnauzer1

Hi Stewart,

Thanks very much for the reply and info.

It's on with a dealer in the West Country, it does seem cheaper than others I have seen so it could be worth the 150 mile journey. To be honest I think there are only two I can find in the whole country at the moment which I guess is a good sign. If anyone can point me in the direction of any others out there to compare with it would be much appreciated as we ideally want to have it for ten days time for a planned trip ( we did not expect to sell our old van so fast) 

Martin


----------



## Rapide561

*KonTiki*

Hi

I would go for the Kontiki, better spec etc etc

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill

I would agree with Russell as well.

It you look at the find detail there is a lot of difference between the two.

Richard...


----------



## schnauzer1

What would you say the main difference is on the spec, I know the Kontiki has the better engine? Anything else as the dealers ad is very very basic ? Thanks


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

the voyager may well have the more powerfull engine actually on the age mentioned, but you need to give us the details

The new 2.3 is more torquey than the old 2.8, both are nice vans read the total spec carefully

regards


----------



## Rapide561

*Kontiki*

Are both the Kontiki and the Voyager on the same "MultiJet" chassis, or is the Kontiki on the previous chassis - ie, 2.8 Fiat?

Russell


----------



## ovalball

Martin
I have a 2008 voyager 695 EL.I am delighted with it,the layout especially the rear lounge is fantastic.However I have had issues with it.The electrical fuse box which houses the "brain"of the electrical system has been replaced 5 times.Each time it has been done to rectify a minor problem with the display.The exterior door has been replaced(all under warranty).Swift have indeed been excellent in the way they have helped to get these problems sorted,but i was aliitle disheartened to find so many niggles with a £40000 van.Please check with the dealer about the 2 points i have mentioned as they will save you a lot of grief if you ensure yhey have been sorted BEFORE(if?)you buy the van.Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## oldfella

hi martin...
i hope the swift you are looking at is better than the one i looked at last weekend .
on the out side it was great,but when i went inside it had been abused really badly..
i drove 2hours and was assured that the journey would be worth it
i wasn't a happy fella to say the least....

oh well..good luck martin in your search.....

mine will continue....

regards.....mike.


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Surely thats a dealer problem not a model problem

Good hunting


----------



## oldfella

yes it is a dealer problem.....

what i was saying is that i traveled all that way only to find it was abused inside.....

thay should tell the truth about the campers,i traveled for 2 hours only to find it was a total waste of time and fuel.........


----------

